# Northeast Owners



## 74Goat (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone from or around Maryland?


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a sister that lives in Columbia Maryland, does that count?

For some reasons I dont get a lot of responses from the regional forum. Not sure why.

Well welcome! Cool goat you got.


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

newark, delaware here


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Brookeville, Md here


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

baltimore md here,where u from


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

I know two of here from harrington DE:cheers


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i'm a little ways north up in jersey but i do drive through md often


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Mechanicsburg PA, about 85 miles north of Baltimore.


----------



## mystic519 (Sep 2, 2006)

laurel md here


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

fenderbirdbass said:


> newark, delaware here


Wow.. me too.


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

Bowie Maryland


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

queens, n.y. here:cheers


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

Staten Island, NY here!arty:


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

binghamton n,y,here but the weather sucks


----------



## mystic519 (Sep 2, 2006)

laurel md here


----------



## GTO06 (Dec 7, 2006)

I drove thru Maryland once..heheheh


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

hiya,I was on 95 last week and was talking to a couple guys in a red 05 gto going up the road...nice car too.The guy in the passenger seat I think said something about spunky racer so I';d figured I'd say hello lol.It was funny trying to holler out the window at 80!!Im the guy in the cgm 05 have a good one. Bill Sturm


----------

